# Built to be and Eventer? Overall Critique?



## December (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey everyone so this is my 9 (turning 10 on Thursday mare) she's done hunter/jumpers and dressage but I'm think about moving more towards eventing she has very flowing movement for dressage and is a great jumper and has jumped up to 3'3" so what do you guys think is she built to be an eventer? And just overall critique on conformation would be helpful! thanks!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

She seems like she'd be fine for eventing! Horses of all shapes and sizes can get their jobs done, and if she's good in dressage and jumping, she'll probably make a great eventer! The only thing I'd suggest is doing a lot of schooling cross country with your trainer, and also starting out at a BN level at first just to get the feel for it!


----------



## December (Feb 18, 2012)

That's what I plan on doing shes only done XC a couple of times and over jumps the jumps like crazy hahaha she looks like a little paint deer its hysterical I think I have a video of me jumping and she over jumped and you hear a faint 'Oh crap!' hahah but thanks so much for you're critique I appreciate it!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't say much about her conformation from the pictures, but she's lovely and looks to be built well!


----------



## December (Feb 18, 2012)

I understand the only really good conformation pics i have of her was when she was like 5 she hates standing still hahah and if there's a camera she turns her neck to face the camera alllllll the time hahaha


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha I feel your pain! Half of Mudpie's pictures turn out like this:


----------



## December (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness he/she? is suuuuper cute!!! hahah adorable horse


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha yes, he's so stinking cute! Love him! He's the sweetest guy ever!  We event!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I would like to see some pictures of her undersaddle and over some jumps if you could? She looks very well put together  and VERY pretty! I think you two would do great at eventing!


----------



## December (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are a few pics of her when she was starting out jumping, this is not me this riding this is a friend of her old owner haha her jumping has improved alot I don't have any good recent ones the i can find on my comp but I'll see if I have any on my camera


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

She looks good! Nice clean legs!


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

What a flashy, pretty mare! I love her!  I have such a soft spot for paints ♥


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd like to see her a little tighter with her front legs but with the jumps so small she probably doesn't have to be. Also be careful with her over jumping, it really sucks when you horse starts over jumping the bigger jumps. (although this might just be a case of her going "meh these are too small" like my little mare does)


----------



## December (Feb 18, 2012)

Hahah yeah that was her when she was 5 shes now 10 (tomorrow) and knows what shes doing haha and thanks so much for all your feedback and nice comments about her


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I will say one thing.............Shes super Pretty!!!!


----------

